# Bug Hunting



## natureman (Jun 7, 2017)

Found a red one today. 


dragonfly22 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2017)

Love the detail and colors.  Don't often see the red ones, let alone get a great shot like this.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice bug hunter.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 9, 2017)

Very nice picture , I photograph dragon fly's often they are about a big a challenge as a hummingbird to get a good picture of at times


----------



## natureman (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks, yes they require a fair amount of patience.


----------



## flatwoods (Jun 9, 2017)

That's a great pic.
I took my son trout fishing yesterday and saw the biggest 
dragonfly that I have ever seen.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

A great image of a calico pennant (Celithemis elisa). 
Goto 
https://www.insectimages.org/browse/taxthumb.cfm?order=155&

and contribute some of your images.


----------



## natureman (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------

